# Diy skegs for duckies, any luck?



## KingElbear (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a few duckies, that I have thought about taking to the local lakes for the kids to play on. has anyone built removable skegs for IKs. Pic and ideas welcome


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

the innova we use as a tender uses this. not diy but some useful ideas.

Innova Inflatable Kayaks | Innova Rudders | Helios Rudders


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I added the aire skeg kit to my tomcat tandem.. It works great for fishing high mountain lakes..


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

codycleve said:


> I added the aire skeg kit to my tomcat tandem.. It works great for fishing high mountain lakes..


I did that too. Easily removable for whitewater, just the little patch on the bottom the skeg fits into. Seems like the kit, or at least that method, would work for other types of IKs as well.


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

We've been having great luck gluing an NRS SUP Fin Box to the bottom of IKs. Less expensive, interchangeable and inexpensive fins, and more versatile.


----------

